# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Hi

## Greg.D

1

----------


## Greg.D

2

----------


## Greg.D

3

----------


## Greg.D

4

----------


## Greg.D

5

----------


## Greg.D

Getting more refined,i start with a very narrow tool(a .093 carbide drill shank press fit to a handle and angled slightly at the cutting face and used to scrape out material)

----------


## Greg.D

Piece of a diamond file

----------


## Greg.D

Once you have the long groove started and straitened(using the narrow tool) it is easier to go to the next tool ,.125'' and make it wider and deeper.When getting near the end of the end of the groove you have to take shorter,sketchier strokes.A little harder to controle

----------

